# CarPlay and the Digital Dash - Anyone ever do a mod to mirror?



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anyone ever found a way to mirror CarPlay to the centre part of the digital dash? Now that I have GoogleMaps on my center stack the middle part of the digital dash is boring :what: I'd love to mirror either the maps or even better the audio there. I find that "you are using CarPlay" logo in the center a little redundant.....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you find described in the OM about it?


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Mirroring your phone screen?*



Drive by said:


> Has anyone ever found a way to mirror CarPlay to the centre part of the digital dash? Now that I have GoogleMaps on my center stack the middle part of the digital dash is boring :what: I'd love to mirror either the maps or even better the audio there. I find that "you are using CarPlay" logo in the center a little redundant.....


I don't have the heads-up display on my V6 SEL. But I have been wondering if you can mirror what's on your phone screen to the touch screen display. Do you know how to do that? I didn't know you could get Google Maps to display -- I've only been able to get the Apple maps from iPhone to display -- I've tried to open Google maps onto the touch screen by opening the app on my phone.

I've also found a cheap option for offline maps (when I'm out of cell service) -- it's called maps.me. It has really accurate roads, 4WD trails, hiking trails, etc., but no satellite imagery or topo. You can download entire regions of a state (e.g., I think Oregon is covered by 4 separate maps). It would be GREAT to be able to display that map when I'm off-roading. I currently have an iPhone case with a kickstand, so it sits up on the dash pretty well. But it would be nice to have that map display on the center touch screen.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PCBHater said:


> .....wondering if you can *mirror what's on your phone screen to the touch screen display*. Do you know how to do that? I didn't know you could get Google Maps to display -- I've only been able to get the Apple maps from iPhone to display -- I've tried to open Google maps onto the touch screen by opening the app on my phone.......


That is exactly what Carplay and AA do! Have you never even tried to use Carplay or AA?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Way to not answer OP’s question and then proceed to try and post your own. 

Make your own thread, let’s focus on the OP’s question in this thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

Are you talking about getting a mirror of the carplay on the Digital Cockpit ?

I guess there is some limitation from the CarPlay software that doesn't allow yet to replicate some data.
Even if the system knows that a navigation is running on carplay and don't want to put the map on the digital cockpit, it seems like the system can't access everything we would love to.

Hope this will change in the future, but not sure we will get software update.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

PCBHater said:


> I don't have the heads-up display on my V6 SEL. But I have been wondering if you can mirror what's on your phone screen to the touch screen display. Do you know how to do that? I didn't know you could get Google Maps to display -- I've only been able to get the Apple maps from iPhone to display -- I've tried to open Google maps onto the touch screen by opening the app on my phone.
> 
> I've also found a cheap option for offline maps (when I'm out of cell service) -- it's called maps.me. It has really accurate roads, 4WD trails, hiking trails, etc., but no satellite imagery or topo. You can download entire regions of a state (e.g., I think Oregon is covered by 4 separate maps). It would be GREAT to be able to display that map when I'm off-roading. I currently have an iPhone case with a kickstand, so it sits up on the dash pretty well. But it would be nice to have that map display on the center touch screen.



Are you talking about in the infotainment screen? You should have CarPlay so if you update to the newest iOS you can run Google Maps or Waze. Also you can download regions for offline maps in Google Maps that will do the same thing it's in the settings.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you talking about getting a mirror of the carplay on the Digital Cockpit ?
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly your first line. I realize it'll be a bit of Apple/Google and a little bit of VW to make it happen. I was hoping somebody with VAGCOM would hack away and find something. Once you use something like Google Maps the VW GPS seems a bit stupid and slow. I just wish car makers would give up trying to upstage Google and just use theirs in factory options. Cheap data connections these days make accuracy easy, updates seamless etc.

Then I could use the factory GPS in the dash and use CarPlay for tunes.....


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Drive by said:


> Yeah exactly your first line.



VW would have to change the firmware in the digital display/MIB2 to allow that to happen. CarPlay has had that ability for I think 3 years now and VW hasn't taken advantage of that. 

I would suspect that with the pixelizing that some owners are experiencing on the digital dashes would be part of the reasoning on the newer vehicle. I'm sure it has to do with the graphic processing being pushed to its limits already.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Very helpful -- thank you!*



EPilot said:


> Are you talking about in the infotainment screen? You should have CarPlay so if you update to the newest iOS you can run Google Maps or Waze. Also you can download regions for offline maps in Google Maps that will do the same thing it's in the settings.



Problem solved. Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## Jnbravo (Sep 4, 2021)

Drive by said:


> Has anyone ever found a way to mirror CarPlay to the centre part of the digital dash? Now that I have GoogleMaps on my center stack the middle part of the digital dash is boring :what: I'd love to mirror either the maps or even better the audio there. I find that "you are using CarPlay" logo in the center a little redundant.....


Am I'm Reading your post right? You are able to get Google maps in the center screen of your digital dash....?


----------

